# Degassing - how do these measure up?



## Pumpkinman (Nov 20, 2012)

What is your experience using the following drill attachments for degassing:


Fizz-X Agitator Rod
The Wine Whip Degasser
The Stainless Steel Mix Stir
Three Prong De-Gasser and Aerator
I need to start degassing my wine more efficiently, it is amazing just how much the Co2 effects the wine.
If I am lucky, my family and in laws will get me gift certs this Christmas and for my birthday instead of goofy stuff that i'll put on a shelf and never use.
I'd really like to get an All in one Pump for racking, bottling and degassing, how do those with the All in one pump like theirs?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## derunner (Nov 20, 2012)

I have the stainless steel mix stir. It stirs nicely, but I do not see hardly any gas come out of the wine when degasssing. A manual long spoon paddle swished back and forth did a lot more. Perhaps my drill doesn't spin fast enough? I spin it in both directions But it just does not seem to work for me. A vacu vin pump pulled out a lot gas, but it takes a lot of time. Also, a brake bleeding kit works, but again, a lot of pumping over and extended period.

I am also looking at the allinone wine pump so it will be interesting how people say that works at degassing.


----------



## andy123 (Nov 20, 2012)

I used the wine whip and give it a 1 on a scale of 1 to whatever. Then I got the Fizz X and it did well until I touched the bottom after some tasting. After that is was just a stainless stick. That all in one pump looks like the gadget to own.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 21, 2012)

My experience talking:
1. Stay away from the whip, after using it, it left white floaties in my wine I believe from the plastic it is made, I had to filter the wine to get rid of them.
2. The allinonepump is the best degaser you can possibe use, I am very happy with it, and it doesn't require any extra steps, the wine gets fully degased just by racking between carboys. (if you believe in Santa you should put it in your list).


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input folks!


----------



## Gr8zins (Nov 21, 2012)

I tried everything but never could get 100 percent of the CO2 out. Finally got the all in one and it is awesome. Wish i hadnt waited so long.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I would be surprised if I didn't get an All in One this Christmas, I can't wait.


----------



## Tyroneshoolace (Nov 23, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on an allinone today based on the great reviews. Looking forward to my life getting easier when racking, degassing, and bottling.


----------



## Gr8zins (Nov 23, 2012)

You will be glad you did. Congrats on the acquisition.


----------



## ldmack3 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I had not already bought a Enlomatic I would buy an Allinone, but not for degassing as I primairly use Better Bottles. I've good luck just splash racking one time then using a spoon after. I have 2 different drill driven degassers and always go back to the spoon.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 23, 2012)

I cannot wait to get mine! I'm pulling the trigger on the filter as well.


----------



## Tyroneshoolace (Nov 23, 2012)

I would love to do the filter too. I have a mini jet but this seems so much easier. Wish it was a super all in one with filter kit as Canadian customs gets us on the filters. Hopefully a fellow canuk can source the filter kit.


----------



## offdagrid (Nov 24, 2012)

How are you having it shipped up to canada?


----------



## Tyroneshoolace (Nov 24, 2012)

The allinone is coming usps. But from what I hear we have a tough time getting the filter pack


----------



## offdagrid (Nov 24, 2012)

that is the most expensive way to go, they put a custums duty on weather or not the custums impose one. I have every thing sent by mail, its cheaper and you only pay the customs if your package gets taged. I have bought a lot online and only paid customs maybe 3 times.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 24, 2012)

From all the information I have reviewed, is that USPS is defintley the cheapest way to go. If anyone want to ship any other way I am more than happily to ship that route.

I can send you a filteration system, but it first has to be deiliverd to my resident and then I have to reship it to Canada - I can not picture where there could be a cost savings in that.


----------



## offdagrid (Nov 24, 2012)

my statment stands, the only way i will buy from the US is if it goes by postal service.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 24, 2012)

As a business owner, strictly online sales, the most cost effective way to ship to Canada, and to most international locations is USPS, not only are they much cheaper, but usually are faster too.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 24, 2012)

offdagrid said:


> my statment stands, the only way i will buy from the US is if it goes by postal service.


 
Offdagrid - 
You may want to look back on you post prior to this when you mentioned 
USPS is the most expensive way to go. I believe you might of misread it and thought of UPS instead of (USPS - United States Postal Service )


----------



## offdagrid (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry to much wine!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 24, 2012)

offdagrid said:


> Sorry to much wine!!


 
no harm done , we all have been ther atleast once (LOL)


----------



## derunner (Dec 2, 2012)

i think need to revise my comment on the stainless still mix stir. I was operating it at too low of rpms. My drill had a second gear i had not noticed. I was using 0-450 setting vs 0-1500 rpm setting. So i did an expirment today. I used the low settting and had very little if any bubbles. Then i pulsed it a few times in each direction at 1500. Oops, I had a volcano of foam. Twice. Fortunately this kit had a F-pack that made up for what i spilled.


----------

